# M performance logo splash screen



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

I've been searching on the forums for this but can't seem to find the codes, could someone help me out and post the codes to get the m splash screen for the f10? Thanks so much!


----------



## HFW003 (Apr 1, 2013)

In the F30 it's in the NBT, 3001 start up emblem variant 1.

Should be very similar, if not exactly the same, for the F10.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It requires NBT Head Unit. Coding is as follows:

HU_NBT => STARTUP_EMBLEM = variant_01


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yup, just took off the Santa when I returned to the cold....ouch!!!!

- Splash animation on the iDrive screen upon system load: Variant1 = M logo, Variant7 = White BMW logo, Variant8 = Brown bmw logo (same as HU_CIC), Variant9 = Merry Xmas
2011-12 (CIC) (function not found)
2012-13 (NBT) and 2014 LCI
HU_NBT => 3001 => STARTUP_EMBLEM => variant_01 (default: _0)


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jdjatt (May 21, 2014)

So i did code in " HU_NBT => 3001 => STARTUP_EMBLEM => variant_01 (default: _0)"

But it didn't made any difference, also i got the disclaimers message again and dvd/video in motion is gone, i ll probably have to recode them again


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

When DVD in motion has gone it seems, that you code your NBT and not fdl code it.

CU Oliver


----------



## jdjatt (May 21, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> When DVD in motion has gone it seems, that you code your NBT and not fdl code it.
> 
> CU Oliver


You're right milkyway that is exactly what i did. I haven't coded in over 6 months and i thought i had to code FDL and then code the ECU again. n00b me. I ll try it again with the variant one and report back


----------



## jdjatt (May 21, 2014)

Worked this time  OMG and the startup screen is so much cooler  
Thanks


----------



## dzz (Sep 25, 2018)

n KOMBI / BMW_LOGO and MPM_LOGO I've set option to MPM but I get a logo for M550D. I can get X5, X4 and X6 logos but not M Performance

What am I doing wrong? See the pic below


----------

